# Beef tips



## chefal09 (Mar 20, 2009)

Doing Beef tips for a group 0f 75.

Not done this particular dish before, any tips? (pun only semi intended  )
Also how much would you portion for it (as a main dish)
I was thinking the 1/2 to 3/4 pound range. Does that sound right?


~Al


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What is a beef tip?
How are you cooking it?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Half pound per person raw weight of beef(mixed crowd) men only a bit more., serve with rice pilaf or egg noodle:chef:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ok, so Ed what's a beef tip? is it tri tip or sirloin tip? what am it?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Its Generic, according to your meat wholesaler. I have seen tri tips, filet tails, as well as top of rib small deckle or point piece from top of rib used. Meat from the chain of loin and filet can also be used. Top flap from a knuckle face sirloin can be used to.
Usualy here wholsales for 3.00 to 3.95 pound. Many places that fabricate own meat put it on menu for lunch to get rid of side meat . Some places call it beef tenderloin tips sauteed with mushrooms in some form or other..It is quick cook dish that you can make $ on. You can make them real tender by laying in a non conductive pan and put all your Kiwi skins on top of them. Kiwi contains a powerful enzyme that tenderisers the meat.:bounce:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

thank you Ed


----------

